
A Friday the 13th Calendar - AceyMan
http://ed5015.tripod.com/PaFriday13thCalendar11.htm
======
ksaj
If you lived in Port Dover, you'd know it's Friday the 13th by the sound of
thousands of motorcycles suddenly showing up.

[http://www.pd13.com/pages/1354819210/Friday-13th-
Dates](http://www.pd13.com/pages/1354819210/Friday-13th-Dates)

------
AceyMan
I had a _major_ event of success on a Friday the 13th, so since then it's
always a day of great promise and luck.

I wonder how everyone's habits / rituals / mood / &c is changed due to the
properties we ascribe to this date on the calendar.

~~~
AceyMan
Plus the modulo(m,n) pattern is fun to think about, especially vis-a-vis an
accurate sidereal calendar. What is the farthest Friday the 13th we can
confidently compute?

------
wumms

      <meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 97">
      <meta name="GENERATOR" content="Mozilla/4.72 [en] (Win95; I) [Netscape]">

